# What About The CDC and the CDC Foundation:



## JonDouglas (May 3, 2021)

Deleted.  Got answers.  Admins please delete thread.  Thanks.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 3, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## Nathan (May 3, 2021)

JonDouglas said:


> What About The CDC and the CDC Foundation:


Gosh, sorry I missed what probably would have proven to be such an informative and interesting thread.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Gosh, sorry I missed what probably would have proven to be such an informative and interesting thread.


Ditto....


----------



## JonDouglas (May 3, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Gosh, sorry I missed what probably would have proven to be such an informative and interesting thread.


Since nobody here seemed to know anything, there isn't any information here.  I got some info elsewhere.  Assume anyone who is really interested can do the same.


----------

